# Restoring a Spaceliner... Schwinndemonium style!



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm starting a separate thread here at mid stream as from here on out, I will be discussing as I go along on how I am going to rebuild, repaint,and restore this bicycle, my first non-Schwinn.


*Mockup work basically complete!*

With the aquisition of the truss rod assembly, seat crash rail, and hubcap for the crank, from Izee2, my mockup work of this bike is complete, and it is now ready for me to rip down for me to strip and repaint the parts that need repainted. I have not decided what color, or who's brand of rattlecan paint to use, yet, but I'll probably gravitate toward something nice in one of Duplicolor's many different paint lines. I was impressed with the high quality of the finish I got with their Perfect Match line with the paint I used to touch up my radiant blue '59 Jag last year, so I'll probably use something from there. 
The truss bar assembly is only temporarily mounted on the bike, just to make sure it fits correctly, and it does. The fork crown mounting bracket, which holds the top of the bars to the steerer tube was trapped in place on the old blue Murray  Meteor Flite fork that he sent with the bars, as it is held in place on the steerer tube by the lower bearing race, which is pressed on there. I had to bang the race off with a hammer and a screwdriver to free the mounting bracket assembly, which is two pieces. I temporarily have these parts twisty- tied to the seat crash rail to keep everything with the bike for the time being until I begin to take the bike apart, and categorize the parts in bags and boxes, as I have accrued alot of bike parts over the years and I do not want to get these parts mixed up with my Schwinn parts. 

The only parts I need to really deal with yet, are the jeweled bow pedals. I either need to find nice replacements that are duplicates of the originals, or I need to rebuild the originals which are in pretty pathetic shape, as they are right now. The black and white rubber treads are half tore off of the things, and they are bent, scratched and rusted all to hell.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jim,
I'm excited to see the step by progress.
I'm particularly intested in the rattlecan steps you take.
Have fun with it.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 28, 2012)

*Under the gun, (Sandy).*

Right now, I'm not going to make any more moves on this bike, as I and my family have to sit tight, and ride out this hurricane that is getting ready to bear down on us, and pray that we weather this storm out in one piece. This storm has the potential to wipe my property clean of my house, and what not.

Jim.


----------



## Stingman (Oct 29, 2012)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Right now, I'm not going to make any more moves on this bike, as I and my family have to sit tight, and ride out this hurricane that is getting ready to bear down on us, and pray that we weather this storm out in one piece. This storm has the potential to wipe my property clean of my house, and what not.
> 
> Jim.




I am praying for you and your family! Please keep safe and we all look forward to hearing from you again soon! Spaceliner parts are hard to find and can be expensive when you do find them. I had a couple Spaceliners myself and sold them as the parts were to hard to find. Try to look for a good parts bike. Best of luck to you and your family!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Nov 15, 2012)

*Chainguard decal graphic ready to go!*

I ran enough to do 8 chainguards, or in case I mess some of them up applying them. I printed them out on an 8-1/2" X 11" clear inkjet decal paper, then since inkjet inks desolve in water, I used Testors decal sealer set on them to  make the printouts waterproof. I  do not like vinyl transfers as they do not look like they are painted on like the originals, as they are way too thick. so I make my own water transfer decals , as once they are applied they can be clearcoated, and the final results if you don't put the clearcoat on too heavy will look like they are painted on as per the original, and not a decal. I am still working on making the little 5/8" diameter black and gold ringed "Sears" circle decal that is going to be printed on white decal paper. This decal goes on the seat mast tube  between the two double top bars on the frame. I will cut this out as a white band with the Sears circle in the middle, to wrap it around the seat mast tube somewhat duplicating the original decal, but not exact. That will be the next decal to make.

Jim.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks really good, I have a tire with the same looking tread that says Kelly & something else but I know nothing about it.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 17, 2013)

*SpaceLiner Decals You Made...*



Schwinndemonium said:


> I ran enough to do 8 chainguards, or in case I mess some of them up applying them. I printed them out on an 8-1/2" X 11" clear inkjet decal paper, then since inkjet inks desolve in water, I used Testors decal sealer set on them to  make the printouts waterproof. I  do not like vinyl transfers as they do not look like they are painted on like the originals, as they are way too thick. so I make my own water transfer decals , as once they are applied they can be clearcoated, and the final results if you don't put the clearcoat on too heavy will look like they are painted on as per the original, and not a decal. I am still working on making the little 5/8" diameter black and gold ringed "Sears" circle decal that is going to be printed on white decal paper. This decal goes on the seat mast tube  between the two double top bars on the frame. I will cut this out as a white band with the Sears circle in the middle, to wrap it around the seat mast tube somewhat duplicating the original decal, but not exact. That will be the next decal to make.
> 
> Jim.




Hello Jim!
Since you've already done the homework to make & print those "SpaceLiner" decals...
... I sure would be willing to buy a dozen or 2 of them for my own future projects if you're willing???!!!

Any chance I could talk you into printing a Dozen sets in White & a Dozen in Black???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will,


----------

